

DIY Cyborg - man implants chip into his arm - q_no
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/the-diy-cyborg

======
Sgoettschkes
Love this! Have an magnetic implant on my own and it's totally exciting where
these guys are taking BodyMod! Awesome!

